# Hal Lindsey - The Meaning of False Prophet



## ConfederateTheocrat

Hal Lindsey is a man completely possessed by Satan, he is utter filth, and is the definition of a false prophet....

....whew...just had to get that off my chest. Can I get an amen?!.....

And all the people shall say,


----------



## Me Died Blue

to Josh. Lindsay has highly unbiblical teachings, and can technically even be considered a false prophet - but calling him "possessed by Satan" and "utter filth" (as a person, rather than just his theology) is another thing. We should always pray in love for those who are deceived by unbiblical doctrine.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Good point Chris! I was once a believer in Lindsey's junk.


----------



## RamistThomist

Mark,
I understand your zeal for the kingdom and the anguish over the pessimistic despair that Lindsey and Co. have led people into; nevertheless, let us always refer to people's doctrine (in this case, anyway) rather than their life when it comes to namecalling.


----------



## Bladestunner316

that I would at least reserve for the originators of false teachings as opposed to middle man. BUt I can understand your anger.


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> Mark,
> I understand your zeal for the kingdom and the anguish over the pessimistic despair that Lindsey and Co. have led people into; nevertheless, let us always refer to people's doctrine (in this case, anyway) *rather than their life * when it comes to namecalling.



You mean Hal Lindsey the serial polygamist. I believe he's been married at least three times. I don't believe all his divorces could be considered biblically sound.


----------



## ReformedWretch

You are correct Tom. That information drove me away from Lindsey before my theology changed.


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> You are correct Tom. That information drove me away from Lindsey before my theology changed.



Not to mention Hal's plagiarizing ways.


----------



## RamistThomist

I had forgotten about that. Were these marriages before or after his conversion?


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat

As I said, my brothers in Christ, "utter filth" (his bigamous, polygamous "marriages"). His lying, slander, and hatred for truth convict my soul to speak of him as such, because he meets the qualifications.

Ok, the "completely possessed by Satan" was a little harsh.

I am still waiting for an Amen.....


----------



## Me Died Blue

Well, the abominable sin on each one of our hearts qualifies us as "utter filth" every bit as much as his marriages and divorces do him. I see his teachings as horribly unbiblical and destructive indeed, and his actions as sinful - but that gives us no right to slander him by calling his heart "utter filth," for he does profess Christ, and we thus do not have biblical grounds to judge his heart, but only to beat our own breasts and cry out to God for mercy on the utter filth of our own hearts.


----------



## SmokingFlax

Tom,

Who did Lindsey plagiarize? 
I was aware of the other stuff but not this.


----------



## RamistThomist

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Tom,
> 
> Who did Lindsey plagiarize?
> I was aware of the other stuff but not this.



AMong other things, he tried to attack "Dominion Theology" in _Road to Holocaust_ but in doing so he borrowed whole pages (or edited whole chapters) from House and Ice's work on Reconstructionism without saying where he got them (actually, he doesn't even cite the sources). Ken Gentry points this out in _House Divided_.


----------



## pastorway

wow...edifying thread here ain't it?


----------



## SmokingFlax

I actually read Road To Holocaust like the first half year I was a Christian (in 1992). Then 10 years later I was reading all the people that Lindsey basically anathematized. It's a strange world.


----------



## tcalbrecht

> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Tom,
> 
> Who did Lindsey plagiarize?
> I was aware of the other stuff but not this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMong other things, he tried to attack "Dominion Theology" in _Road to Holocaust_ but in doing so he borrowed whole pages (or edited whole chapters) from House and Ice's work on Reconstructionism without saying where he got them (actually, he doesn't even cite the sources). Ken Gentry points this out in _House Divided_.
Click to expand...


Lindsey, along with Chuck Missler, also got plagiarizing Edwin Yamauchi's _Foes From The Northern Frontier_ in their book _The Magog Factor_.


----------



## DeafPosttrib

Hal Linsdey was my favorite author early in my Christian life. I read his books on rapture. The first book, I read-'The Great Late Planet Earth'. I did reading that book. I thought it was a good book. Then, second book, I read-'The Coming New World' on commentary of Revelation. I enjoy read his book. Then, I read third book-'The Rapture'. Because I love word, 'rapture', I was eager looking forward for rapture anytime. 

Later, I brought another book - 'Road to Holocaust'. Then, I became lost eager in that book, that book is too 'seminary' to me, and so very complex about Israel. I decided threw that book away for good. I mean, I threw that book in the trash! 

I brought another book -'Combat Faith'. BOY! It is so 'seminar' & so complex. I easy lost eager to reading that book. I threw second book in the trash. 

Shortly, I brought sixth or seventh book -'1980's Countdown to Armageedon'. I did reading some of them. But I threw third book in the trash. Because his predict failed, as the year 1990 past. 

I lost interesting in him in the early 1990's, because I notice his teaching have lot of errors and hols, even, his predicts failed.

I agree with Adam, that Hal Lindsey is obivous 'false prophet'.

I didn't know Hal Lindsey himself got married three times. Where did you get the information from? 

Right now, Hal Lindsey is invloved with Trinity Broadcast Network(TBN). I think he is making lot of money by selling his books.

I was sursprised that I read another books from other author (posttrib). He says, Hal Lindsey wrote another new books, but he made many copies from other author's like as he copied from Tim LaHaye. I did looking at the compare of Tim LaHaye's book with Lindsey's book. Serious enough, He did copied from LaHaye's. Oh what a shame! 

I realized, TBN evangelists and authors making lot of money make them feel pride and fame. But, TBN is filled of wicked, greedy, and deceived. 

I am very strong opposite against TBN. 

God will judge TBN people, what they are doing to people. 

I would not be surprise, Hal Lindsey will make other book, and trying to make other attempt for predict and to set the date on rapture. Also, I am sure, he will continue make copy from other books while make new book. Oh a shame.


----------



## RamistThomist

Yes, Confederate Theocrat, I see what you are saying now. On a technical level, he is a false prophet. You can read about Lindsey's Marriage in _Christian History_ Magazine (look for the one on the millennium).


----------



## Reformingstudent

> _Originally posted by tcalbrecht_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Finn McCool_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Tom,
> 
> Who did Lindsey plagiarize?
> I was aware of the other stuff but not this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMong other things, he tried to attack "Dominion Theology" in _Road to Holocaust_ but in doing so he borrowed whole pages (or edited whole chapters) from House and Ice's work on Reconstructionism without saying where he got them (actually, he doesn't even cite the sources). Ken Gentry points this out in _House Divided_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lindsey, along with Chuck Missler, also got plagiarizing Edwin Yamauchi's _Foes From The Northern Frontier_ in their book _The Magog Factor_.
Click to expand...


Most (maybe all?) Lindsey's books were written by a ghost writer. And No, I don't mean Holy Ghost either.  At least that was what I have heard from others back a few years ago. I know that his "Late Great Planet Earth" was big back in the 70's when I was a new believer and believed Christ was coming in the following weeks. Good thing Christ didn't come than or he would not have made all that money selling his prophecy books. 

[Edited on 25-12-2004 by Keylife_fan]


----------

